# Water Daisy Q's



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

I while ago I bought a large stemmed planned labelled as a water daisy. that thing seriously grew. it's incredible. grows faster than my hygrophilia. anyone know anything about this plant? it virtually demands to grow above the water line...can i get this sucker to flower?

(i'll post a pic if need be after I lose my ball hockey game tonight.)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Not familiar with "Water daisy", and google didn't help either. Damned google.

Pic?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

twoheadedfish said:


> I while ago I bought a large stemmed planned labelled as a water daisy. that thing seriously grew. it's incredible. grows faster than my hygrophilia. anyone know anything about this plant? it virtually demands to grow above the water line...can i get this sucker to flower?
> 
> (i'll post a pic if need be after I lose my ball hockey game tonight.)


Gymnocoronis spilanthoides = fast growing!

Water Daisy comes from a couple of Asian farms looking for a common name

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gymnocoronis_spilanthoides0.jpg (just pic not info) (google will be your friend for info)

grown outside in the summer it grows to 3 or 4 feet in 6 weeks!!! (personal experience)


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

h_s said:


> Gymnocoronis spilanthoides = fast growing!


Oi, don't tell me, i'll tell you. it's currently stretching out towards the track lighting on my ceiling...an oh so futile attempt but incredible to see none the less.

googling the scientific name got me tonnes of info, thanks h s


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

here's a pic for the curious

http://www.aquaportail.com/uploads/aquabdd/photos/plantes/toutes/gymnocoronis_spilanthoides.jpg

also, we did lose, but only by one goal, and only because they called one back since i was "in the crease." gah!


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

II think this is a plant to bve careful with. It has showed up in places it shouldn't be... Probably due to fish keepers...


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

yeah, i was just reading that actually. risk factor 7...i have no idea what that means but it sounds impressive. 

bottom line: do not dispose of any aquatic animal or plant by flushing or dumping in sewers, lakes, etc. straight up never.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

h_s said:


> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gymnocoronis_spilanthoides0.jpg (just pic not info) (google will be your friend for info)


lol, I rock at google.


----------

